# Does anyone sleep on an Englander Memory Foam Bed?



## Michelemarie (Sep 10, 2007)

We are buying beds this week - I have read good things about memory foam beds and have slept on one on several occasions. I like the bed but haven't heard much about Englander. I did not realize there were so many manufacturers of memory foam beds. Any opinions?


----------



## Katie H (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry, Michele, can't help here.  Buck and I have a Select Comfort Sleep number bed we wouldn't trade for all the money in the world.  Have had it for about 7 years and couldn't be more pleased.  Good luck with your bed quest.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know about that particular brand but 2 of my sons have memory foam beds and they love them. One is a Therapedic brand and the other is from IKEA.

They are both king size and both brothers have slept on each other's mattresses. The brother with the Therapedic said (sadly) that he could tell no difference between the 2. (He paid well over $1000 for his and the IKEA was significantly less expensive.)

I think whenever my mattress dies, that's what I'll be getting too. I think I would look to the warranty and quality of the cover as my deciding factor when it comes to brands.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2007)

Michele,
I have a memory foam mattress and I just love it..No more back aches,and it is so comfortable..I'd buy it over again..Don't even know it's name, DH had it sent here..Lie down on it and you smile in pleasure...
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Sep 10, 2007)

We have a waterbed, with a waveless lumbar support mattress, and I find it very comfortable, but my husband says it kills his back. 
We're thinking of buying a new mattress that will fit in our queen size bedframe, and I'm open for suggestions as to what kind to buy. I don't mind if it's a little pricey, if it will help my husband's back. He's a big man, 6' tall and 250+lbs, so we need something sturdy.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 10, 2007)

Constance said:


> We have a waterbed, with a waveless lumbar support mattress, and I find it very comfortable, but my husband says it kills his back.
> We're thinking of buying a new mattress that will fit in our queen size bedframe, and I'm open for suggestions as to what kind to buy. I don't mind if it's a little pricey, if it will help my husband's back. He's a big man, 6' tall and 250+lbs, so we need something sturdy.


One of my sons is 6'2" and regularly has back strain. He says the mattress has made this sooo much better. He got a very firm mattress and he said that it is so comfortable that the minute he lays down, he's asleep and when he wakes up, his back feels great. HTH


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2007)

No advice on the Englander line, but I LOVE our tempurpedic. I will never go back to a spring/coil mattress.


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for your input.  I have done some research (you know me) and I am amazed at how many different companies make these beds now - meaning there are alot of good and not so good memory foams out there. I am not familar with Englander and that is what I am trying to find out about.  For the most part, though, most comments are very positive - its a good thing - I think we maybe buying a couple beds!


----------



## shanno27 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Memory Foam Beds*

I hope you are doing well with the beds you got.  We got our memory foam beds from a company called Rocky Mountain Mattress and we really like them (rockymountainmattress.com).  Had them for about 3 years now.  There are many companies out there to consider though.  Good Luck


----------



## angel81jyca (Jul 1, 2008)

Michelemarie said:


> We are buying beds this week - I have read good things about memory foam beds and have slept on one on several occasions. I like the bed but haven't heard much about Englander. I did not realize there were so many manufacturers of memory foam beds. Any opinions?


 
Hi there, I sell englander beding, and the reason you havent heard too much about them is because they simply don't advertise them much, Englander has been around since 1894 and they are an excelent company, the people are great and they beds are extremely comfortable. I've been selling them since december now and havent recieved even one complaint, the warentees are great and i know you wouldnt be disappointed with them. Also all of Englanders bed are made in the US, and they aren't warehouse beds, they're made when the order is placed by the company you recieve the bed. Good luck and I hope you find one that will work well for you, My personal favorite is called the Tranquility, There is probably a different name for the bed depending on the company but it has 3 inches of our visco memory foam and i my favorite bed we carry. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lady Brik (Oct 22, 2008)

Thread bump !!

Just wondering how you liked your mattress.  HOW RANDOM:  my boyfriend and I just bought an Englander memory foam mattress last night.  It hasn't arrived yet so I can't say too much about it, although we absolutely fell in love with it when we lay down on it in the store.

I thought it was cool we found this thread the day after!


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on buying your bed! We never did buy them - too much thought going into it and I started to overload - good to hear the positive comments though for the future purchase!


----------

